
Body Cameras Have Little Effect on Police Behavior, Study Says - blfr
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/20/us/police-body-camera-study.html
======
download13
Is there any difference in places where the camera footage is publicly
available vs where it's not?

~~~
bob_theslob646
Exactly, do not even waste your time. Journalism is dead.

